# Midwest Builders



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

more








































someone wiped a booger on the table LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

all I have 

Now you guys post your awards. I know you guys did. Pokey got a 2nd place and Sebrina(sp) got 1st. That was when I left.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Great times.  

It was nice to finally meet ya. You're builds look even better in person than in pictures, especially the green '61 and '65!

It was also nice to meet Ryan again. Even if he did make me buy some stuff off of him. Well, okay, maybe he didn't MAKE me, but that's what I told my wife. :biggrin: 

Lookin' forward to the next one!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few pics I took,


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 6 2006, 06:33 PM~5382456
> *Great times.
> 
> It was nice to finally meet ya. You're builds look even better in person than in pictures, especially the green '61 and '65!
> ...



lol and you said you wasn't gonna buy nothing. Ryan made me buy shit too. :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A few more,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2006, 06:38 PM~5382479
> *lol  and you said you wasn't gonna buy nothing.  Ryan made me buy shit too.  :0
> *


DAMN YOU RYAN! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao: 

It was a good show, about 250 cars were entered i think. little less then last year but still not a bad turnout


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

what did you end up getting? Just that 2nd? What class was it? 

It sucked ass they didn't have a lowrider class. There was a few there. I bet almost 15-20 or so. There was alot of nice rides. I loved seeing 1ofaknds caddy up close as well as the Linc that Biggs painted. 

You have some CLEAN rides also. It was great times, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2006, 09:01 PM~5382541
> *what did you end up getting?  Just that 2nd?  What class was it?
> 
> It sucked ass they didn't have a lowrider class. There was a few there. I bet almost 15-20 or so.  There was alot of nice rides.  I loved seeing 1ofaknds caddy up close as well as the Linc that Biggs painted.
> ...


I think he got 2nd with the supra?

sabrina's brown/gold 65' got first, even though it's no where near being a tuner, lol. 

let's see those kickass decals you got! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 6 2006, 07:09 PM~5382564
> *I think he got 2nd with the supra?
> 
> sabrina's brown/gold 65' got first, even though it's no where near being a tuner, lol.
> ...


Yeah, I got beat by a GIRL!!! 
j/k :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 6 2006, 09:10 PM~5382571
> *Yeah, I got beat by a GIRL!!!
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


good thing your daughter wasn't in your class, you would have gotten third :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 6 2006, 07:09 PM~5382564
> *I think he got 2nd with the supra?
> 
> sabrina's brown/gold 65' got first, even though it's no where near being a tuner, lol.
> ...



In the chevelle wagon topic. I got the west coast hopper put on the top and the Hijackers on the sides, still have to put the others on.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 6 2006, 07:11 PM~5382578
> *good thing your daughter wasn't in your class, you would have gotten third  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That was cold................













But true?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool!! :thumbsup: Thnx for sharing the pics!


----------



## -[ Big Bounca ]- (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice rides!! 

Lmao @ the one with the hand coming out of the roof!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice pictures guys!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 6 2006, 07:11 PM~5382578
> *good thing your daughter wasn't in your class, you would have gotten third  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ouch, that hurt man! But, not too far from the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 8 2006, 01:19 AM~5388669
> *Ouch, that hurt man! But, not too far from the truth.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice cars.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Next show is louisville. 

*17th Annual "Derby City Shoot-out"*

Location-
Holy Family Gymnasium
3938 Poplar Level Rd.
Louisville, KY 40213

Prices-
General Admission-2.00
Contest Entry (1st entry)-5.00
Additional Entries-1.00
Junior Entry-1.00
Vendor Tables-20.00

Time-
9am to 4pm
Vender setup-7-9am
Registration-9-12pm

Contact-
Swapmeet-Mike Parker 502-637-7628
Contest Info-Andrew Vogt 502-396-5233


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 8 2006, 03:14 PM~5392066
> *Next show is louisville.
> 
> 17th Annual "Derby City Shoot-out"
> ...




Whats the date?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i knew i forgot something, lol

July 29th!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 8 2006, 07:44 PM~5393758
> *i knew i forgot something, lol
> 
> July 29th!!
> *



Thanks man, I knew you said in July, but couldn't remember the date.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the shoot out is coming up soon!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2006, 04:35 AM~5815057
> *the shoot out is coming up soon!!!
> *


Shoot out?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

"Derby city shoot out" show


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 21 2006, 06:38 AM~5815063
> *Shoot out?
> *


the show that's posted up above


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2006, 04:42 AM~5815069
> *the show that's posted up above
> *


Oh yeah, DER!

Sorry, sleep depravation


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you guys gonna make the trip down?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2006, 04:49 PM~5818721
> *you guys gonna make the trip down?
> *



I'll stop by there for alittle bit. Wont bring any cars, just going for the swapmeet.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2006, 08:38 PM~5819180
> *I'll stop by there for alittle bit.  Wont bring any cars, just going for the swapmeet.
> *


i'll be having two tables this time  bringing along some diorama stuff and some kits


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2006, 08:54 PM~5820086
> *i'll be having two tables this time    bringing along some diorama stuff and some kits
> *



:angry: :angry: There goes my pay check. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 21 2006, 04:49 PM~5818721
> *you guys gonna make the trip down?
> *


Nope, I won't be able to make it. I am going to try to make it to the one in Colombus though.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

next show coming up is on sept. 30th in columbos IN. SCIMA show


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 8 2006, 06:44 AM~6129772
> *next show coming up is on sept. 30th in columbos IN. SCIMA show
> *



WHERE?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2006, 01:35 AM~6146373
> *WHERE??  :biggrin:
> *


caloombas!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, looks like I won't make it to the Columbus show after all.  Gotta work that weekend. :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 15 2006, 02:52 AM~6178273
> *Well, looks like I won't make it to the Columbus show after all.    Gotta work that weekend. :angry:
> *


that's two in a row you missed now! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

IS THAT SHOW ON THE 30TH ON THE NORTHSIDE OF INDIANA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 16 2006, 02:42 PM~6186778
> *IS THAT SHOW ON THE 30TH ON THE NORTHSIDE OF INDIANA
> *


it's not north indiana, it's in the bottom half


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HMMM


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 15 2006, 12:52 AM~6178273
> *Well, looks like I won't make it to the Columbus show after all.    Gotta work that weekend. :angry:
> *



thats sucks. Better to go to work and make money than go to this show and spend money I guess.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 16 2006, 12:48 PM~6186802
> *it's not north indiana, it's in the bottom half
> 
> 
> ...


shit i'll be there. just jump in my company jet and ill be ther. have a cold one for me bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 17 2006, 10:43 PM~6193757
> *shit i'll be there.  just jump in my company jet and ill be ther. have a cold one for me bro.. :biggrin:
> *


You got it :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Anyone who was planning to go to the Circle City Modelers Show on October 28th.

The show has been moved up one week to November 4th!

Be sure to pass the word along!*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Went to the IPMS show today, had a pretty good time. Ryan (1ofaknd), Travis (LowandBeyond), and Shannon (Modeltech) were there, but Shannon and travis pussed out and didn't enter any models (JUST KIDDING GUYS! :biggrin: )

There were about 500 models entered, mostly military models, but there were also quite a few cars as well. 

Here's a few pics I took,*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 07:04 PM~7452402
> *Went to the IPMS show today, had a pretty good time. Ryan (1ofaknd), Travis (LowandBeyond), and Shannon (Modeltech) were there, but Shannon and travis pussed out and didn't enter any models (JUST KIDDING GUYS!:biggrin
> 
> There were about 500 models entered, mostly military models, but there were also quite a few cars as well.
> ...



wheres the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 08:08 PM~7452415
> *wheres the pics :biggrin:
> *


Oops, sorry about that, here they are!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 07:09 PM~7452422
> *Oops, sorry about that, here they are!
> *



this should have been at that show but i barley got the chrome today its all good maybe next time :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 08:09 PM~7452422
> *Oops, sorry about that, here they are!
> *


Okay, bare with me for a sec guys, my computer's screwed up. I'll have the pics up in a minute.


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

HEY GUYS MY FIRST SHOW LOUISVILLE IS MY TOWN MIGHT BE ABLE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 10 2007, 08:12 PM~7452438
> *this should have been at that show but i barley got the chrome today its all good maybe next time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


May 5th man, it better be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Mar 10 2007, 08:15 PM~7452456
> *HEY GUYS MY FIRST  SHOW LOUISVILLE IS  MY TOWN MIGHT BE ABLE TO MEET SOME OF YOU GUYS LOL :thumbsup:
> *


I've been thinking about going to that one, just don't know if I want to drive that far.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 08:04 PM~7452402
> *Went to the IPMS show today, had a pretty good time. Ryan (1ofaknd), Travis (LowandBeyond), and Shannon (Modeltech) were there, but Shannon and travis pussed out and didn't enter any models (JUST KIDDING GUYS! :biggrin: )
> 
> There were about 500 models entered, mostly military models, but there were also quite a few cars as well.
> ...


Okay, let's try this again, *Here's the pics!* :biggrin: 





















































































I would link to the rest of my pics, but my comp is messed up and won't let me link. :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I managed to place 2nd in the Street Machine class with my green Mustang. My daughter got three 3rd place plaques too!

Ryan's placed in the custom category with her '65 Impala too.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

Wagonguy is gonna love those wagons lol...... very nice cars at that show.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

which cars are your daughters pokey


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 10 2007, 09:23 PM~7452740
> *which cars are your daughters pokey
> *


Here's the three that she took,


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7452769
> *Here's the three that she took,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 09:29 PM~7452769
> *Here's the three that she took,
> 
> 
> ...


opps i was typing but it wasnt comin gup then i clicked add reply and i notice there was no message LOL. but tell her nice cars she builds better then me LOL tell her to keep up the good work.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 10 2007, 09:21 PM~7452728
> *Wagonguy is gonna love those wagons lol...... very nice cars at that show.
> *



:cheesy: ohhh yaaaaa, i like seeing more people building wagons

speaking of wagons... i got one for sale, go look, its in my signature....

:cheesy: MORE WAGONS PLEASE :biggrin: !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 10 2007, 10:37 PM~7453096
> *:cheesy:  ohhh yaaaaa, i like seeing more people building wagons
> 
> speaking of wagons... i got one for sale, go look, its in my signature....
> ...


Here's another wagon, :biggrin: 



















and a Nomad,











another wagon,


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i don't know how i missed this , but there was some sick builds there! i recognized several of them. i thought this post was for midwest builders to post their stuff lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 10 2007, 11:05 PM~7453268
> *i don't know how i missed this , but there was some sick builds there! i recognized several of them. i thought this post was for midwest builders to post their stuff lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 10:45 PM~7453136
> *Here's another wagon, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


that first one is clean!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's some pics i took!!

wasn't many cars there, this was mostly military crap, but a few guys came out  










































































see the rest here
http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/car_shows/...oe-turner-2007/


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

yup, I left my shit in the car. I had my son and didn't know if he wanted to be up there that long. There was some pretty good builds there, of what wasn't military shit. 

This is why I went, for the swapmeet. Go a pretty good deal. 








:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2007, 07:31 PM~7457295
> *yup,  I left my shit in the car.  I had my son and didn't know if he wanted to be up there that long.  There was some pretty good builds there,  of what wasn't military shit.
> 
> This is why I went,  for the swapmeet. Go a pretty good deal.
> ...


Nice haul!

I didn't get much. I bought some BMF and some Pegasus 23" aluminum stepped sleeves off of Ryan, and I got a Tamiya WRC Ford Focus still sealed in the plastic for $5. Shelby got an AMT F150 snap kit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2007, 07:35 PM~7457324
> *Nice haul!
> 
> I didn't get much. I bought some BMF and some Pegasus 23" aluminum stepped sleeves off of Ryan, and I got a Tamiya WRC Ford Focus still sealed in the plastic for $5. Shelby got an AMT F150 snap kit.
> *



I hated to open that johan kit. It was still sealed. I had to tho.  That will probaly be my next build. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

it was a good day in Indy!! took my wife and kid, and had a good time!! i met pokey, and 1ofakind!! i came home with the tamiya benz 500sl vert, still sealed in the bags for 5.00, and the 4runner highrider kit sealed new for 16.00 bucks!!! next year i will bring some builds to this show for sure!! as well as the next shows that are coming up around this area!! 1ofakind and pokey represented well for M.C.B.A!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NICE CARS :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 12 2007, 05:52 AM~7459896
> *it was a good day in Indy!! took my wife and kid, and had a good time!! i met pokey, and 1ofakind!! i came home with the tamiya benz 500sl vert, still sealed in the bags for 5.00, and the 4runner highrider kit sealed new for 16.00 bucks!!! next year i will bring some builds to this show for sure!! as well as the next shows that are coming up around this area!! 1ofakind and pokey represented well for M.C.B.A!!!!!
> *


It was nice to finally meet ya Shannon! Yeah, that Benz was a nice score! I got the Tamiya WRC Focus still sealed for $5, must have been the same guy.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wish, i would have seen that focus, i would have snatched that up as well!!! :biggrin: ya, it was good to put a face with a name!! we will have to make sure to make it a point to get together at the shows coming up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

nice love the work :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

alright guys, it's that time again. May 5th the HMCA show. Who's all going to be there?

There isn't any lowrider class yet as far as i'm aware, so let's bring enough cars so they have to make one :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 10:21 AM~7796458
> *alright guys, it's that time again. May 5th the HMCA show. Who's all going to be there?
> 
> There isn't any lowrider class yet as far as i'm aware, so let's bring enough cars so they have to make one  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

any pics of the 61?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 10:21 AM~7796458
> *alright guys, it's that time again. May 5th the HMCA show. Who's all going to be there?
> 
> There isn't any lowrider class yet as far as i'm aware, so let's bring enough cars so they have to make one  :biggrin:
> *


WHERES IT GONNA BE AT


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 29 2007, 02:57 PM~7797246
> *WHERES IT GONNA BE AT
> *


Indiana


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 11:35 AM~7796836
> *any pics of the 61?
> 
> *


the 61's are mine. Which one you want to see? 




And I'll be there. might even enter some rides this time. LOL. :biggrin: Trying to finish up a few rides this week to take.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 02:35 PM~7796836
> *any pics of the 61?
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the wheels on the wagon :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 29 2007, 04:30 PM~7798126
> *whats up with the wheels on the wagon :dunno:
> *


broke in the box on the way up there. Glued it right b4 the show but didn't cure in time. Had to let it sit there like that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ohh that sucks. my camaro and truck were doin shit on my way to a show also. but they stayed good after i fixed them. its my 66 that wont stay even


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It's too bad Shannon won't be able to make it. If we got him to bring all of his Lowriders, they'd HAVE to make a Lowrider class for them.

I'm surprised that after all the Lowriders that were entered last year, they didn't get the hint. :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 01:31 PM~7797392
> *Indiana
> *


DAMN. THEY SHOULD HAVE A SHOW HERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 07:33 PM~7798433
> *It's too bad Shannon won't be able to make it. If we got him to bring all of his Lowriders, they'd HAVE to make a Lowrider class for them.
> 
> I'm surprised that after all the Lowriders that were entered last year, they didn't get the hint. :uh:
> *


yea i know, it seems more and more often then not, the are ditching the lowrider class at a lot of these shows


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 05:33 PM~7798433
> *It's too bad Shannon won't be able to make it. If we got him to bring all of his Lowriders, they'd HAVE to make a Lowrider class for them.
> 
> I'm surprised that after all the Lowriders that were entered last year, they didn't get the hint. :uh:
> *




swing by there and pick his up and you take them! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 08:53 PM~7799703
> *swing by there and pick his up and you take them!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn man, that's about 60 miles in the opposite direction! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 09:03 PM~7799765
> *Damn man, that's about 60 miles in the opposite direction! :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: you want them to add a lowrider class or not? :biggrin: 
I guess I'll have to bring a few more if you guys think a big selection of lowriders will help for next year.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 09:05 PM~7799792
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you want them to add a lowrider class or not?    :biggrin:
> I guess I'll have to bring a few more if you guys think a big selection of lowriders will help for next year.
> *


I'd like to think that it would help for next year. But, I doubt it, seeing as how there were about 20 Lowriders there last year, and still no Lowrider class.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

well, lets make it 40 lowriders this year!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 29 2007, 09:15 PM~7799892
> *well,  lets make it 40 lowriders this year!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, guys sorry!! dont worry next year i will be to these shows!! just got alot goin on right now, got to keep the wife happy you know!! :biggrin: just help me out and get a list of the upcoming shows around here and i can plan ahead of time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 30 2007, 06:14 AM~7801496
> *damn, guys sorry!! dont worry next year i will be to these shows!! just got alot goin on right now, got to keep the wife happy you know!!  :biggrin:  just help me out and get a list of the upcoming shows around here and i can plan ahead of time!!  :thumbsup:
> *



my wifes more happy when I'm away from the house to go to the shows. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 12:41 AM~7809040
> *my wifes more happy when I'm away from the house to go to the shows.  LOL.    :biggrin:
> *


When the cat's away........

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 1 2007, 01:02 AM~7809086
> *When the cat's away........
> 
> J/K  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PICS FROM THE SHOW TODAY?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

forgot my camera. When Pokey gets on, hes got the pics.   





Congrats to Ryan, Pokey, Shelby, & Sebrina on the wins today!!!! 
They'll have to tell you what place and what class they was in.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

all the pics I got is of the goodies I picked up. 
















new little display case.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 02:19 PM~7840167
> *forgot my camera.  When Pokey gets on, hes got the pics.
> Congrats to Ryan, Pokey, Shelby, & Sebrina on the wins today!!!!
> They'll have to tell you what place and what class they was in.
> *


 

In the custom/Lowrider class, Ryan got 3rd with his green '94 Impala (and kinda got 1st too, since he painted the 1st place car  ), and Sabrina got 2nd with her '65 Impala.

I got 1st in the Street Machine class with my green 2006 Mustang.

Shelby got 2nd in the novice (12 and under) class with her F-150! :biggrin: 

Ryan also placed in the Slammer class with his '40 Ford.

MCBA was definetly in the house!  


Me and Shelby had a good time, I just wish I hadn't driven my wifes car there.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I'll post the pics shortly. It's gonna take me a while to upload all these damn pics to my Photobucket.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

glad you made it home safely ridin on that donut.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 03:36 PM~7840414
> *glad you made it home safely ridin on that donut.
> *


Yeah, I was creepin' on I-70. 

Thanks again bro!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, here's the pics from todays show!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few more,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

This was the LayitLow table :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a link to the rest of the pics I took today,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...02007/?start=20


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just got home. whew what a drive. didn't know they had some shit going on with 70 west, so i ended up going by way of louisville on the way back, lol.

oh and btw guys, the 8ft tall dude that won 1st is also in MCBA, so we swept up today, lol. I think pretty much every lowrider there was in the club, lol.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

1st place in the junior class (12 and under). We opened this kit last night at about 9:30, lol. had it done by about 11:30. paint was still tacky on the drive up i think, lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 5 2007, 05:54 PM~7840898
> *just got home. whew what a drive. didn't know they had some shit going on with 70 west, so i ended up going by way of louisville on the way back, lol.
> 
> oh and btw guys, the 8ft tall dude that won 1st is also in MCBA, so we swept up today, lol. I think pretty much every lowrider there was in the club, lol.
> *


I didn't know he was in MCBA, sweet! Yup, we cleaned house! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 5 2007, 05:57 PM~7840902
> *1st place in the junior class (12 and under). We opened this kit last night at about 9:30, lol. had it done by about 11:30. paint was still tacky on the drive up i think, lol
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like "Junior MCBA" kicked some butt today too! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 05:50 PM~7840878
> *This was the LayitLow table  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





WE WAS IN THERE DEEP!! :biggrin: LAYITLOW AND MCBA DOING IT BIG!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I know this isn't a low low, its a nascar but you should have seen the details in it!!! OMG! it had everything! I'd like to see this dude build a low low. It would be out of this world!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this dude here can paint! Flawless. Too bad its just a body with wheels glued in place.  









I liked this also.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

those lights work?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 
























this was cool too.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 nice truck :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, those slammer guys can really throw down on the paintwork. but they kind of have to since that's all there is to judge, lol


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CONGRAT'S HOMIES........M.C.B.A TAKING OVER! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2007, 06:36 PM~7841045
> *CONGRAT'S HOMIES........M.C.B.A TAKING OVER! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 06:24 PM~7840995
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


the 2 boogers!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 5 2007, 06:18 PM~7840972
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...




got this one tore down as we speak. Getting a new engine, electric fans and all wired up. :0 Might even go with a donk chrome rear end and painted wheels?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 07:47 PM~7841099
> *the 2 boogers!
> *



BOOGER #3 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea on the rear end, and the wheels. others, no imo lownandbeyond


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 06:50 PM~7841122
> *got this one tore down as we speak.  Getting a new engine, electric fans and all wired up.  :0  Might even go with a donk chrome rear end and painted wheels?
> *



:0 :0 :0 if u need anything else patterned out for it send it to me cause ima have all the colors cause im doing big drama


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 5 2007, 06:52 PM~7841137
> *yea on the rear end, and the wheels. others, no imo lownandbeyond
> *



why? LT1 form a 94 caprice!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

travis send me the firewall and the LT1 aircleaner cause i think i got an idea :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2007, 06:54 PM~7841145
> *why?  LT1 form a 94 caprice!!!    :0  :0  :0
> *


my bad iread ahead and missed that. (yeah im slow like that)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 5 2007, 06:59 PM~7841178
> *travis send me the firewall and the LT1 aircleaner cause i  think i got an idea :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 5 2007, 07:09 PM~7841243
> *:0
> *


X2 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

SHYYYYTE!!! MCBA doign it REAL big!!!! :0


----------



## kdogg213 (Jan 10, 2007)

I LOV IT


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 6 2007, 11:56 AM~7844280
> *SHYYYYTE!!! MCBA doign it REAL big!!!! :0
> *


YOU KNOW THIS!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

LOW
you finally got that caprice huh :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome job, guys!! wish i could have been there but, had to be here with the family, my father had extensive surgery friday, or i would have been there!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+May 7 2007, 05:53 AM~7848978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Hope he gets well. Family 1st.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

he is in good shape!! power of prayer bro!! its amazing!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 7 2007, 06:48 AM~7849131
> *he is in good shape!! power of prayer bro!! its amazing!!!!
> *


  

good to hear.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 7 2007, 07:04 AM~7849194
> *
> 
> good to hear.
> *


x2!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Found some more pics from the HMCA show!

http://public.fotki.com/billzeihen/2007/hmca-27th-annual-mo/


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweeet!! thanks pokey!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*New show in Pittsboro next month!*

Here's a link to the info on Scale Auto,

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1149

This is only the second year for this show, so I have no idea what it's like. But any of you in the Midwest or Indianapolis area should try to show up. I'm gonna be there, just to see what's up, don't know if I am gonna bring any models or not.

Hope to see some of you there! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Description
This is Pittsboro Indiana's "HOG DAZE OF SUMMER" community celebration. There's a car show, pie bake off, pie eating contest, games and prizes for the kids, music and most important (to me) the 2nd annual model car show.
Additional Information


fuck yea, I'm there! :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 14 2007, 11:17 AM~8307906
> *Description
> This is Pittsboro Indiana's "HOG DAZE OF SUMMER" community celebration. There's a car show, pie bake off, pie eating contest, games and prizes for the kids, music and most important (to me) the 2nd annual model car show.
> Additional Information
> ...


Ah yes, a pie eating contest! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*Okay all you Midwesterners, there's a show in the Indianapolis area next weekend!*

Sat, 8/25/2007

Location:
pittsboro united methodist church
227 e main
Pittsboro, IN 46167

12:00-3:00 SHOW, FESTIVAL UNTIL 8:00

Admission Fees
free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Description:
This is Pittsboro Indiana's "HOG DAZE OF SUMMER" community celebration. There's a car show, pie bake off, pie eating contest, games and prizes for the kids, music and most important (to me) the 2nd annual model car show.


Now, I am not sure how big this show is, since it is only 2 years old and I have never been to it. It has been on the Scale Auto Calender of Events for a while now, so the word is out, hopefully there will be a good turnout!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Shawn..........You and Shannon going? I know Ryans not. I think I will. Dunno just yet?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nope goin out of town with the wife next weekend!! but, will be at the huntington show for sure!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I should be there. My brother's bachelor party is that night, and I'll probably have to work Friday night, but I get off work at 7am, and the bachelor party won't start until about 6pm, so I think I can squeeze the show in the middle.  

Damn, I was really hoping you could make it Shannon. The wifey gotta come first though!  

Hope you can make it Travis! Hell, I hope I can make it. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

huntington for sure brothers!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 20 2007, 06:33 AM~8594701
> *huntington for sure brothers!!!
> *


Hell yeah! MCBA gonna take over that bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you know this!!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few pics from the Hog Wild Cruise-in today in Pittsboro Indiana.

There was some pretty heavy rains early in the day, so there wasn't a very big turn-out, but my daughter and I had a great time, lot's of stuff to do. 

I had never seen a model show outside before, and we had some problems with the wind blowing hoods and things like that around, but we still had a good time, even if it was a VERY small show.

My daughter definetly had a good day, she ended up getting 3 trophies!!!!











Here's a couple pics for ya, and a link to the rest of the pics I took,



















and here's a link to the rest of the pics,
http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...202007/?start=0

Hope you enjoy the pics! Not many models there, but there was some nice ones.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i love this truck :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

see you all in one month at the Columbus show. You can find me in the same spot as always in front of the snack bar!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2007, 09:16 PM~8641622
> *see you all in one month at the Columbus show. You can find me in the same spot as always in front of the snack bar!
> *


Never been to that one. Gonna try to make it this year though.

Ryan, could you post up some info? Like an address, or a flyer? I don't want to get lost!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 25 2007, 11:19 PM~8641639
> *Never been to that one. Gonna try to make it this year though.
> 
> Ryan, could you post up some info? Like an address, or a flyer? I don't want to get lost!!!! :biggrin:
> *


It's on the scale auto calender. It's a good show, they have the Johan cup there that okie hands out, gravity drags, and some other fun stuff. Not a lot of lowriders ususally, so make sure you got room for trophies in your trunk, lol

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...asp?eventid=978


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 25 2007, 09:16 PM~8641622
> *see you all in one month at the Columbus show. You can find me in the same spot as always in front of the snack bar!
> *



same place I'm always at. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 27 2007, 09:31 PM~8656249
> *same place I'm always at.  LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

9th Annual SCIMA Model Contest & Swap Meet
September 2007 
S M T W T F S 
1 
2 3 4 5 6 7 8 
9 10 11 12 13 14 15 
16 17 18 19 20 21 22 
23 24 25 26 27 28 29 
30 

Sat, 9/29/2007
Categories
Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
Location
Bartholomew Co. 4H Fairgrounds Pavilion
Indiana 11 South
Columbus, Midwest, IN 47201
United States
Times
9:00 AM to 4:00 PM EASTERN TIME (vendor set-up 7-9 AM)
Admission Fees
General Admission / Swap Meet:
Adult - $2 Under 12 – Free

Contest: 
Adult - $2 first model, $1 each additional entry
12 & under - $1 flat fee, no limit on number of entries

Gravity Drags: $1 per entry, all weight classes
Vendor Tables: $15 before Sept. 15th, $20 after.
Description
Raffle drawings all day and the JOHAN "GOLD CUP" award! 
28 Contest Classes, 7 "Best" Awards, (sponsorships are available)
Large, Clean, Well-Lit Vendor, Raffle and Snack Bar Areas

Also featuring N.D.G.A. sanctioned GRAVITY DRAGS 

Contest: Registration: 9:00am – 12:00 
Judging: 12:30 - 2:30pm
Awards Presentation: 3:30pm
(or as soon as we finish counting) 

Gravity Drags: Registration: 9:00am - Noon
Heats begin at 1:00pm 

Swap Meet: Vendor set-up: 7:00 - 9:00AM 
Floor opens at 9:00am
NO FLOOR RIGHTS

Additional Information
Vendor Mart - Shopping - Yes
Wheelchair Accessible - Yes
Children Welcome - Yes
Adjoining Parking - Yes
Directions
We're about 40 miles south of Indianapolis on I-65.
From I-65 take exit 68 to SR 46 East, then turn south on Indiana 11 for two miles and watch for the signs. The 4H Fairgrounds are on the right. From Cincinnati, take I-74 to Greensburg, then SR 46 West though Columbus to Indiana 11 south.

Contact Info
For Contest or Vendor Information, Contact:
Bill Zeihen (812) 372-6249 [email protected]
1593 Michigan Ave.
Columbus, IN 47201


getting closer!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

KROOZINATIONALS MODEL CAR & TRUCK SHOW 2007
[ Edit Event | Delete Event ]
October 2007 
S M T W T F S 
1 2 3 4 5 6 
7 8 9 10 11 12 13 
14 15 16 17 18 19 20 
21 22 23 24 25 26 27 
28 29 30 31 

Sat, 10/6/2007 - Sun, 10/7/2007
Categories
Competitions, Flea Markets, Show, Swap Meets
Location
HIERS PARK & FAIRGROUNDS
BRIANT ST. & EVERGREEN DRIVE
HUNTINGTON, NORTHERN, IN 46750
United States
Times
SAT. 8-10.....SUN. 8-5
Admission Fees
SPECTATORS (FREE)
Description
KROOZINATIONALS MODEL CAR & TRUCK SHOW 2007

SWAP MEET, CONTESTS, DOOR PRIZES!, AWARDS! AGE DIVISIONS. CLASSES! VENDORS! CONCESSIONS!
Additional Information
Vendor Mart - Shopping - Yes
Wheelchair Accessible - Yes
Children Welcome - Yes
Adjoining Parking - Yes
Credit Cards Accepted - Yes
Directions
OFF I-69 FIVE MILES WEST ON HWY 224
Contact Info
ED L. FERGUSON

260-622-6820


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 07:02 PM~8798879
> *9th Annual SCIMA Model Contest & Swap Meet
> September 2007
> S M T W T F S
> ...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 28 2007, 01:22 AM~8886930
> *
> *


What happened Travis? I didn't see ya there.

I didn't get any pics, my damn camera was dead! :angry: 
I think Ryan got some pics though, hopefully, he'll post some of them up on here!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 30 2007, 12:32 PM~8900977
> *What happened Travis? I didn't see ya there.
> 
> I didn't get any pics, my damn camera was dead! :angry:
> ...



worked all damn day. :angry: :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i got a couple pics, i'll upload them tonight


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nive stuff guys!
Keep it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

pics???????? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

who's all goin to huntington, this weekend???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE pics Ryan! 

Alot of nice builds there. :0 


I seen the booger shawn, I thought it was retired? :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

those was some tight rides does anyone kno if anybody on here won any trophies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

MCBA prolly cleaned house as usual! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

It was a pretty good show. About 350 models entered.



> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 1 2007, 08:11 PM~8911460
> *I seen the booger shawn,   I thought it was retired?   :cheesy:
> *


She is retired, but, since I have never been to this show before, I figured I'd break her out for one last show. I also brought the Supra out of retirement too.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 PM~8911551
> *those was some tight rides does anyone kno if anybody on here won any trophies
> *


Ryan got 3rd in the Tuner Class with his orange HiLux, Sabrina got 2nd in the Lowrider Class with the purple '48 Lincoln, and I got 2nd place in the Tuner Class with the Supra.

I'm pretty sure that's how it went down.

And, yes, Sabrina kicked our asses again!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 1 2007, 08:19 PM~8910938
> *who's all goin to huntington,  this weekend???
> *





:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 2 2007, 05:39 AM~8914100
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Is it a 2 day show like it says on the Scale Auto web-site? I can make it on Saturday, but I gotta work Sunday.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

tell sabrina congratulations and congratulations to everyone that placed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its 2 days!! but each day is a seperate contest!! i will only be there on saturday as well!! i talked to the guy that is putting the show on!! they are having pine wood derby races and a real car show as well


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 2 2007, 10:00 AM~8915184
> *its 2 days!! but each day is a seperate contest!! i will only be there on saturday as well!! i talked to the guy that is putting the show on!! they are having pine wood derby races and a real car show as well
> *


Two seperate contests? Weird. So there will be awards given out on both days? Just curious as to how that will work.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep both days!! this the 2nd or 3rd year for this and its getting bigger and bigger!! this guy helps organize the other contests around to!! the one you guys went to in columbus and that as well!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool! Thanks for the 411 Shannon!

I'll try to be there on Saturday!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i hope your there!! will be lookin for ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 2 2007, 05:10 AM~8914051
> *Ryan got 3rd in the Tuner Class with his orange HiLux, Sabrina got 2nd in the Lowrider Class with the purple '48 Lincoln, and I got 2nd place in the Tuner Class with the Supra.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's how it went down.
> ...



thats nothing new.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

where's Huntington at? way up north i imagine?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 2 2007, 06:22 PM~8918876
> *where's Huntington at? way up north i imagine?
> *


Just a few miles from Fort Wayne.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 2 2007, 04:19 AM~8910938
> *who's all goin to huntington,  this weekend???
> *


Ill be there Sun, with my 1:1 lowrider

gonna be a the circle city classic Sat


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

hell yea cant wait til classic its just one big car show with bad chicks everywhere


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Sorry homies, I won't be able to make it to the Huntington show. My daughter is in the hospital, and will probably be there until Monday, I just wouldn't feel right going without her.

We're both upset about not being able to go, but hey, there's always next year.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 5 2007, 05:18 PM~8939834
> *Sorry homies, I won't be able to make it to the Huntington show. My daughter is in the hospital, and will probably be there until Monday, I just wouldn't feel right going without her.
> 
> We're both upset about not being able to go, but hey, there's always next year.
> *



Whats a matter with the LITTLE SHELBY ??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that sucks about Shelby. 




GET WELL SOON!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 04:22 PM~8939865
> *that sucks about Shelby.
> GET WELL SOON!
> *


x2


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

She's fine now. She gave us a bit of a scare Thursday though. She has Pneumonia, and it caused her asthma to act up. Her school called me to come pick her up on Thursday, and by the time I got there, she could hardly breath, and she had real dark circles around her eyes. I took her straight from her school to the hospital.

She was in the ICU, but they have her in a regular room right now, and she should be able to go home on Monday.

It's just kind of weird, she hasn't had one single asthma attack for 3 years. This one just hit her all of a sudden.

Thanks for wishing her well homies!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

glad to here that! I had all of that stuff when I was that age. Asthma really bad. Was hopsitialized 4-5 times with pneumonia. I know how she feels./ 


GLAD YOUR FEELING ALITTE BETTER SHELBY!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Picked up this BONDO creation at the show. This makes my collection of Brickell's cars at 3. Traded a kit and a set of rims for it, lol. It was in the latest scale auto show coverage mag also

Paint is testors lime gold metallic from the spraycan. Funny thing about that color..which came out years ago, is that is was SO difficult to spray. It would run very easy, and the stuff never dried!! Kids would buy a kit and spend so much more money trying to paint it, some say testors did it on purpose, lol. He told me he had to leave this sit out in the sun for a week to get it to dry, lol.


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

lookin clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

So it was all bondo? It looks cool, i do like that color.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 06:33 PM~8954520
> *So it was all bondo? It looks cool, i do like that color.
> *


nah..that's the guy's nickname that built it. the roof is from a mustang, the body started life as a 57, lol

He's an older guy...only has use of one hand. All he builds is slammers with no engines or chassis, just crazy bodies.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 8 2007, 04:36 PM~8954541
> *nah..that's the guy's nickname that built it. the roof is from a mustang, the body started life as a 57, lol
> 
> He's an older guy...only has use of one hand. All he builds is slammers with no engines or chassis, just crazy bodies.
> *


yea he's got some wild shit!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 8 2007, 08:35 PM~8955247
> *yea he's got some wild shit!
> *


you should have seen his stuff he had on the primer table...pretty crazy!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 8 2007, 07:02 PM~8955475
> *you should have seen his stuff he had on the primer table...pretty crazy!!
> *



more cell phone customs. I liked that one.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Did anyone go to the IPMS show today?

I wanted to go, had my and Shelby's models packed and ready to go, but I got up this morning and the damn Roadmaster wouldn't start, damn starter went out. My wife is out of town, so I couldn't use her car, so I was stuck at home all day working on the damn Buick! :angry: 

Shelby was kinda upset that we couldn't go, so I took her to Hobby Lobby and bought her a couple models. She's still kinda bummed. Oh well, hopefully we'll get to go to the next one!

So, if any of you went (Ryan, Travis, Shannon, I'm talking to you guys  ) post up some pics!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I don't like IPMS, so i didn't go. lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10015140
> *I don't like IPMS, so i didn't go. lol
> *


Oh, okay. :biggrin: 

Soooo, Shannon, I know you said you were going, any pics?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yep, i went!! it was my first contest and i had a blast!!! 1ofakind is right the IPMS thing is weird!!! well it started out they didnt know what class my cars should go in and that ended up hurting me in the end!! but, i know now!! well 3 of the 5 cars i took, scale auto slipped one of there cards under my cars because they wanted to get pics of them , which was cool!! and i ended up with 3rd place in the custom class with my 60 starliner, and 2nd place with my GTO in the street class!! my 62 belair and mini's 71 maverick that i own now didnt place!! it was funny cause i had about 3 or 4 guys come up to me asking questions about my 62 Belair and they said the reason they placed my starliner higher then my Belair is because the colors and the new style protouring build the IPMS judges didnt understand!! lol!! ohh well there is a all car model contest in may and i will take another shot then!! they put my 62 Belair and my 60 Starliner and Minis maverick in the custom class and then my GTO (which took 2nd place) in the street class, when i think the 62 Belair should have also been in the street class, and things might have been differant!! the winning build for the custom class was clean, clean build!! but was what looked like a revell 49 mercury kit with glass like paint some aluminium wheels and a caddilac aircleaner, which didnt seem like it should really be in the custom class i guess!! but anyways i feel real good about how i finished and it was a blast!!! there was like twice as many cars as there was last year i guess!! between 250 and 300 they said!! i didnt have time for many pics and i missed alot of really nice builds!! but here ya go!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is the car that took first in the custom class, that my 60 starliner took 3rd in and the 71 maverick and my 62 Belair didnt place in!!




















and here is the car that took first in the street class that my GTO took 2nd in!!!






















and here is some misc, pics right after the pics of the cars i took!!


my cars!!


















































misc, cars!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

more please


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats all i was able to get!!sorry bro!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Shannon!

I wish I could have been there, damn Roadmaster! She has never let me down before, I guess she didn't feel like making the trip to Indy yesterday.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha ya!! there is always the one in May bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah IPMS shows kinda suck, but when you have tank building guys judging a car thats what you end up with. Thanks for sharing your pics, and Congrats on placing. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks bro!! :thumbsup: i had a blast for my first show, and i will go to many,many more!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Forgot to say congrats! I don't agree with their judging sometimes, I think maybe you should have placed higher, but you done good!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i hear ya man!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so whos all comin to the show in may??? i hope to meet some of u guys there.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 24 2008, 02:15 PM~10018338
> *so whos all comin to the show in may??? i hope to meet some of u guys there.
> *


I should be there. Ryan will more than likely be there too. Shannon said he'd be there. Travis hopefully will show too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wheres it at


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 03:27 PM~10018674
> *wheres it at
> *


Indy.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

where at


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Feb 24 2008, 06:57 PM~10020061
> *where at
> *


Southeast I think


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 24 2008, 08:11 PM~10020625
> *i will be there!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183
Hoosier Model Car Association 28th Annual Miniature Vehicle Collectors Swap Meet & Model Car Contest Sat, 5/3/2008
is that the show you talkin bout pokey or is it another one


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 24 2008, 02:28 PM~10018383
> *I should be there. Ryan will more than likely be there too. Shannon said he'd be there. Travis hopefully will show too.
> *




yea I'll be there. Didn't know about this one or maybe would have made it.  



CONGRATS SHANNON!! 

shawn sucks about your car. :biggrin: Maybe its the floor mats and seat covers keeping it from starting. LOL. 



I was at casper in the ville anyways. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 24 2008, 10:01 PM~10021765
> *yea I'll be there.    Didn't know about this one or maybe would have made it.
> CONGRATS SHANNON!!
> 
> ...


Naw man, the Bonneville, the one with the pink shit in it, is my wife's car. The Roadmaster is mine. And the reason for it not starting was the starter, smartass! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10020731
> *http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183
> Hoosier Model Car Association 28th Annual Miniature Vehicle Collectors Swap Meet & Model Car Contest Sat, 5/3/2008
> is that the show you talkin bout pokey or is it another one
> *


Yeah, that's the one!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Feb 24 2008, 10:07 PM~10021838
> *Naw man, the Bonneville, the one with the pink shit in it, is my wife's car. The Roadmaster is mine. And the reason for it not starting was the starter, smartass! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




oh yea.........my bad. :tongue: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i went to a store today called weird stuff, heres some pics of what i saw......














a carpet covered caddy....




















a vw mini bus , that looks like a hot wheel.... :0 



















and on the way home , a duallie samauri.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got this today too......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10154226
> *got this today too......
> 
> 
> ...


LET'S CAST IT. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:30 PM~10154290
> *LET'S CAST IT.  :biggrin:
> *


if youre serious, we can, i know spikekid would be happy.... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> i went to a store today called weird stuff, heres some pics of what i saw......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:23 PM~10154226
> *got this today too......
> 
> 
> ...


did it come with those wheels? or did you just take it home and Gay it up? 



lol :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:32 PM~10154306
> *if youre serious, we can, i know spikekid would be happy.... :0
> *


NA IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU WHAT SCALE IS IT.? I WOULD BUY IT JUST FOR THE SIDE WOOD PANEL'S TO PUT ON ONE OF MY WAGON BUILD'S. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my homie is moving out of state , he brought it by like that along with a checkshop lexus and some more diecasts.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:42 PM~10154408
> *NA IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU WHAT SCALE IS IT.?  I WOULD BUY IT JUST FOR THE SIDE WOOD PANEL'S TO PUT ON ONE OF MY WAGON BUILD'S. :biggrin:
> *


1/24..... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 09:23 PM~10154226
> *got this today too......
> 
> 
> ...


 where did you get those wheels at?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:43 PM~10154421
> *1/24..... :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR IT.? :biggrin: YOU KNOW EVERYTHING HAS IT'S PRICE.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 12 2008, 06:44 PM~10154438
> *where did you get those wheels at?
> *


came in a box with the car.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:54 PM~10154516
> *came in a box with the car.....
> *


SOLD. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you wanted the wheels too?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 06:59 PM~10154561
> *you wanted the wheels too?
> *


DON'T MATTER TO ME. JUST PUT SOME ROLLAWAY'S ON IT SO I CAN ROLL IT TO THE PAD. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:07 PM~10154621
> *DON'T MATTER TO ME.  JUST PUT SOME ROLLAWAY'S ON IT SO I CAN ROLL IT TO THE PAD.  :biggrin:
> *


ill throw some stock steelies on it to get it on the trailer......


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:08 PM~10154630
> *ill throw some stock steelies on it to get it on the trailer......
> *


DAM X THIEF.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

well i plead the fifth.......... :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more oddness, saw this at the fish store today , dig the hood emblem.....










its got a 5.0!!!!











also dont let girls drive cars, this is what i came home to this morning when i go toff work, she hit a pillar in a gas station..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 15 2008, 02:32 AM~10173511
> *also dont let girls drive cars, this is what i came home to this morning when i go toff work, she hit a pillar in a gas station..... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 fuck it........... its a lumina or some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2008, 07:35 AM~10173749
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    fuck it........... its a lumina or some shit.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2008, 06:35 AM~10173749
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    fuck it........... its a lumina or some shit.  :biggrin:
> *


cougar, found it on craigslist for 400......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2008, 06:35 AM~10173749
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    fuck it........... its a lumina or some shit.  :biggrin:
> *


Naw, if it was a Lumina, it wouldn't have crumpled up like that! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

throw it in the gutter and go buy another.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 15 2008, 11:28 AM~10175061
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> throw it in the gutter and go buy another.
> *


200 IN PARTS ....... WORKING IN THE COLD, WITH A HALF ASSED TOOL SET..... :angry: 

KNOWING SHE WONT BE DRIVING ANOTHER CAR OF MINE AGAIN .... PRICELESS.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Feb 24 2008, 05:15 PM~10018338
> *so whos all comin to the show in may??? i hope to meet some of u guys there.
> *


I'M GOING 2 TRY 2 MAKE IT IF GAS AINT 2 HIGH. ITS A 6 HOUR DRIVE. HAVEN'T BEEN 2 INDY SINCE THE LOWRIDER SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. NEED INFO ON SHOW TIME & PLACE.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 15 2008, 04:32 AM~10173511
> *more oddness, saw this at the fish store today , dig the hood emblem.....
> 
> 
> ...


shit man I bet you let a body shop fix that it's at least 1500 to 2000 bucks


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 15 2008, 09:22 PM~10177711
> *I'M GOING 2 TRY 2 MAKE IT IF GAS AINT 2 HIGH. ITS A 6 HOUR DRIVE. HAVEN'T BEEN 2 INDY SINCE THE LOWRIDER SHOW AT THE FAIRGROUNDS. NEED INFO ON SHOW TIME & PLACE.
> *


Ah, FINALLY, back on topic!!!!

Here's all the info on it, 

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183

Hope to see ya there!!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

so who alls comin to the show in may i kno i am.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10177810
> *shit man I bet you let a body shop fix that it's at least 1500 to 2000 bucks
> *


around 12-1500 with paint


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 15 2008, 09:45 PM~10177838
> *so who alls comin to the show in may i kno i am.
> *


Yeah man, we need a roll-call to keep this thread *ON TOPIC!!!!!!* :angry: :biggrin: 

I will be there!

*ROLL CALL!!!</span>* *<span style=\'color:red\'>Who else is going?*


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 16 2008, 12:41 AM~10177819
> *Ah, FINALLY, back on topic!!!!
> 
> Here's all the info on it,
> ...


thx


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2008, 11:21 PM~10178027
> *Yeah man, we need a roll-call to keep this thread ON TOPIC!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> I will be there!
> ...


yea is shannon still goin???


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 15 2008, 11:21 PM~10178027
> *Yeah man, we need a roll-call to keep this thread ON TOPIC!!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> I will be there!
> ...


 :angry: 
:angry: 
:angry: 
:angry:
cant find a show near me


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Your organization's Internet use policy restricts access to this web page at this time. 

Reason: 
The Websense category "Hobbies" is filtered.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

URL: 
http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183








POST TIMES AND DATES ON HERE. DAMN WORKS GOT SHIT BLOCKED. :angry: 

I'LL PROBALLY BE THERE ANYWAYS.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hoosier Model Car Association 28th Annual Miniature Vehicle Collectors Swap Meet & Model Car Contest
May 2008 
S M T W T F S 
1 2 3 
4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
11 12 13 14 15 16 17 
18 19 20 21 22 23 24 
25 26 27 28 29 30 31 

Sat, 5/3/2008
Categories
Show, Swap Meets
Location
First Church of the Nazarene
9401 East 25th Street
Indianapolis, IN
United States
Times
9 AM - 4 PM (vendor setup 7-9 AM)
Admission Fees
Swap Meet: $2, under 12 free
Contest: Adults; $3 for 1st entry, $! for each additional; Youth $1 per model
Description
The oldest and largest model car swap meet in Indiana. Model car contest with 22 judged classes and 8 "best of" awards. $50 cash award to Best in Show winner plus a special award for the best Revell '49 Merc.
Additional Information
Vendor Mart - Shopping - Yes
Wheelchair Accessible - Yes
Children Welcome - Yes
Adjoining Parking - Yes
Directions
From I-70 on the east side of Indy, exit at Post Road and go north about 1/4 mile to 25th Street. Turn right (east) on 25th and go about 4/10 mile. Church is on the right.
Contact Info
Swap Meet: Dave Williams (317) 322-1852 or [email protected]
Contest: Jim Casassa (317) 475-0653 or [email protected]


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks Shawn.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

GOT THE RIDE FIXED, HAD TO DO SOME LIGHT PULLING....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I will be attending the hmca show for sure.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 16 2008, 03:57 AM~10178902
> *yea is shannon still goin???
> *




ya bro!! still plannin on it!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Looks like alot of the LIL homies are gonna be there, can't wait!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

me either cant wait to see yall there.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 17 2008, 08:51 PM~10192969
> *Looks like alot of the LIL homies are gonna be there, can't wait!
> *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

when does one of these shows come close 2 pittsburgh?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10209970
> *when does one of these shows come close 2 pittsburgh?
> *




http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183

go here and type in your city and state.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10210623
> *http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1183
> 
> go here and type in your city and state.
> *


 thanks homie.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

wheres that store located?





> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:07 PM~10154087
> *i went to a store today called weird stuff, heres some pics of what i saw......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 20 2008, 01:39 PM~10216020
> *wheres that store located?
> *


19th and tracy....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

where the hell doe that dud e live , gata be a trip if your high .......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 20 2008, 05:33 PM~10217479
> *where the hell doe that dud e live , gata be a trip if your high .......
> *


who?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

So far we got Ryan, Travis, Shannon, 8-Ball, and myself going to the HMCA show in May. Anyone else? :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 21 2008, 12:20 AM~10218803
> *So far we got Ryan, Travis, Shannon, 8-Ball, and myself going to the HMCA show in May. Anyone else? :cheesy:
> *


AS OF NOW I STILL PLAN ON BEING THERE.  I LOOKED AT A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW AND IT HAS NO LOWRIDER CATOGORY.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 21 2008, 12:20 AM~10218803
> *So far we got Ryan, Travis, Shannon, 8-Ball, and myself going to the HMCA show in May. Anyone else? :cheesy:
> *


AS OF NOW I STILL PLAN ON BEING THERE.  I LOOKED AT A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW AND THERES NO LOWRIDER CATAGORY.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 20 2008, 09:29 PM~10218864
> *AS OF NOW I STILL PLAN ON BEING THERE.  I LOOKED AT A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW AND THERES NO LOWRIDER CATAGORY.
> *



thats why we need to get as many of us there as possible with lowriders to make them start a lowrider catagory.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 20 2008, 09:29 PM~10218864
> *AS OF NOW I STILL PLAN ON BEING THERE.  I LOOKED AT A FLYER FOR THIS SHOW AND THERES NO LOWRIDER CATAGORY.
> *


Sorry bro, I forgot you said you were going.  

Yeah, there wasn't one last year either. Even though we had about 30 Lowriders on the tables. They siad they were going to add a Lowrider catagory, but I guess not.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 20 2008, 09:51 PM~10219039
> *Sorry bro, I forgot you said you were going.
> 
> Yeah, there wasn't one last year either. Even though we had about 30 Lowriders on the tables. They siad they were going to add a Lowrider catagory, but I guess not.
> *




lets all talk to them and try to get it back. Like it really matters to me......between you, Ryan, shannon and Sebrina I can't win. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10219096
> *lets all talk to them and try to get it back.    Like it really matters to me......between you, Ryan, shannon and Sebrina I can't win.  lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats funny homie !! I would feel the same way !!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea with enough of us there we should get some recognition


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea it's funny..the year before last, they had a lowrider category, then last year we had even more lowriders, but they had taken it off the flyer. 

I see them making one once we all show up, lol.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lol yep and tell them to expect us to come next year also.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

ANYONE KNOWS WHAT TIIME REGISTRATION CLOSES AT HMCA?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Mar 23 2008, 11:59 AM~10234631
> * ANYONE KNOWS WHAT TIIME REGISTRATION CLOSES AT HMCA?
> *


I think it's probably 9-12


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

get them rides finished up. Getting closer. 



TTT for bodydropped.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2008, 12:40 PM~10273390
> *get them rides finished up.  Getting closer.
> TTT for bodydropped.
> *


thanks for the TTT, homie, i emptied my PM box, sorry about that just noticed it....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 3 2008, 11:57 PM~10331869
> *
> *


no 13's .....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 3 2008, 11:58 PM~10331872
> *no 13's .....
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 12:10 AM~10331916
> *
> *


ILL KNOW FOR SURE MONDAY , DUDE SAID HE WOULD TRY AND CUT THE K-OFFS , IF NOT I GET MY MONEY BACK, MOST OF IT ANYWAYS, IM ASSED OUT ON THE TOW AND THE TOOL.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 4 2008, 12:14 AM~10331934
> *ILL KNOW FOR SURE MONDAY , DUDE SAID HE WOULD TRY AND CUT THE K-OFFS , IF NOT I GET MY MONEY BACK, MOST OF IT ANYWAYS, IM ASSED  OUT ON THE TOW AND THE TOOL.....
> *



why can't you get them off? Should be somehting you can do. Air chesel or something? 4 1/2 in angle grinder? I don't need the ko's or adapters. Those are just a plus.   

Grinde a slit in it and then use the chesel to lay it opened?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 4 2008, 12:28 AM~10331984
> *why can't you get them off?    Should be somehting you can do.    Air chesel or something?    4 1/2 in angle grinder?    I don't need the ko's or adapters.  Those are just a plus.
> 
> Grinde a slit in it and then use the chesel to lay it opened?
> *


NO GREASE ON THE ADAPTERS.I WAS ONLY ABLE TO GET ONE OFF. THERE GONNA TRY AND CUT THEM I BELIEVE. I DONT HAVE THE TIME I CAN ONLY GO THERE ON THURSDAYS.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 4 2008, 12:45 AM~10332037
> *NO GREASE ON THE ADAPTERS.I WAS ONLY ABLE TO GET ONE OFF. THERE GONNA TRY AND CUT THEM I BELIEVE. I DONT HAVE THE TIME I CAN ONLY GO THERE ON THURSDAYS.....
> *




shit bro, all in all I only need one for a spare.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT few more weeks. :cheesy: 





 POKEYS BUYING :biggrin: JK.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

im down just let me kno a time and place and we solid.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Apr 14 2008, 12:57 AM~10410189
> *im down just let me kno a time and place and we solid.
> *



shows 9-4.  

you live up there whats close to where we'll be?


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

there is denny's, outback. steak n shake, crackel barrel, and joes crab shack right off the highway like 1 stop light from where the show will be held.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 12:53 AM~10410183
> *TTT    few more weeks.    :cheesy:
> POKEYS BUYING  :biggrin: JK.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

whats up midwest?

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shows comming up. I'm so exicited.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i just realized, i'm not midwest....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

8ball, shoot me a pm so i can give u my number, than u can call me and remind me, i wouldnt mind hittin the show up for the hell of it :cheesy: only 2 bucks and 50 in gas, not bad :ugh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Fuck it, even though i'm not midwest, i am going to still post in here from time to time, there isn't a south east topic... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 12:58 AM~10538885
> *Fuck it, even though i'm not midwest, i am going to still post in here from time to time, there isn't a south east topic... :uh:
> *



you post in everything but your build thread. :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 04:40 AM~10538974
> *you post in everything but your build thread.  :uh:
> *


i post in my build threads when i got something to post


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 01:45 AM~10538987
> *i post in my build threads when i got something to post
> *


2 busy dancin? 








:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

The Real Deal will be there....for any of you that want to see it in person


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10154226
> *got this today too......
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2008, 06:46 AM~10539144
> *The Real Deal will be there....for any of you that want to see it in person
> *


im def going, for sure now

8ball, u better call and remind me :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 09:03 AM~10540602
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


you like????



who has the fastest turn around time on plating? i want to finish my 61 before heartland in june , but chrome tech said its 4-6 weeks turn around time.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 30 2008, 01:49 PM~10542180
> *you like????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ONE DAY ILL DO SOMETHING WITH IT.....MAYBE...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lowride that shit


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MAN THAT WAGON LOOKS LIKE THE "GRIZSWALLS GOT DONKED!" :biggrin: :biggrin: "VACATION MIAMI STLYE"


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

id build it , but i dont do die cast often if ever.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

neither do i but when this came out i had to get one :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck yea I wanna see the real deal! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 08:37 PM~10545690
> *fuck yea I wanna see the real deal!    :0  :0
> *


me too, :worship:

i live like 30-40 minutes from there now :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Apr 30 2008, 10:32 PM~10548427
> *me too, :worship:
> 
> i live like 30-40 minutes from there now  :uh:
> *



franklin is 30-40 minutes away? I'm only a hour away and I'm in Seymour.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 12:38 AM~10548469
> *franklin is 30-40 minutes away?    I'm only a hour away and I'm in Seymour.
> *


around, it takes about 20-25 minutes to get to my moms house, which is ss of indy, like 10-15 minutes past greenwood.. 

thats not interstate tho, im sure i could get out to post rd on interstate alot quicker, but it would take 30+ minutes for sure. im in franklin, almost edinburg, actually im closer to edinburg than greenwood or it might be about the same


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuck dude I don't live in the median on the interstate. I gotta drive to it too. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yo,yo,yo!!! i am there bruthas!!! takin about 9 cars!! been rubbin cars out like crazy this week!! sorry only one low,low and maybe an inprogress one if they have a primer class!!! pm me your numbers guys so we can meet up at the show!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SHIT!!! I dunno if I'll take any cars or just hang out and buy shit. I'm takeing both my kids. A 5 yo and a 1 yo around 500$ builds = bad idea.  They may not behave all day like that. I guess I could sign in, post them up, look around and take them out somewhere?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHATS THE WEATHER GONNA B LIKE SATURDAY?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

rain from what I heard.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^ yep thats what i heard today myself.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 10:40 PM~10556757
> *SHIT!!!  I dunno if I'll take any cars or just hang out and buy shit.    I'm takeing both my kids.    A 5 yo and a 1 yo around 500$ builds = bad idea.        They may not behave all day like that.  I guess I could sign in,  post them up, look around and take them out somewhere?
> *



ya, i hear ya!! i am takin my 4 year old!! should be good though!! counting the hours down now!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

good luck to all that is going  wish i could make it  but it sounds like its gonna be a great show!!! good luck all!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 2 2008, 04:52 AM~10558612
> *ya, i hear ya!! i am takin my 4 year old!! should be good though!! counting the hours down now!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Good. We going to hang out with you then. That way when one of my hell yuns break shit we can blame your little one. :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I got the builds in the car just incase. I just it all depends on how long they sleep in the car on the way up.  

can't wait homies, see ya al there thats going.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

counting down!!! ohhh, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

We are heading out at 4am tomorrow morning. Bringing 15 entries myself, my homie is bringing probably 10 more. Should be a lot of lowriders showing up, lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Have fun, get lots of pics, and GOOD LUCK Homies.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I got 6 or 7 lowriders I think? same ol shit tho since I haven't even touched one in months. I may stop and get acouple more for different classes.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2008, 07:11 PM~10562440
> *Have fun, get lots of pics, and GOOD LUCK Homies.
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

i'll c yall n a few.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

See you all there! I don't have any new shit, so I hope you guys won't make too much fun of me for bringing the same old shit I always bring.  :biggrin: 

Shelby will be with me as always. This time one of the neighbor kids is coming too. She was looking at Shelby's models a while back, and said she wanted to try one, so I bought her a model, and she built it. Now she wants to go with us and show her's off next to shelby's. :biggrin: 

I think the wife is coming too, so maybe I'll have a little more time to shoot the shit.

Looks like we got quite a few LIL homies going to this one!

1ofaknd
LowandBeyond
modelsbyroni
8-ball
modeltech
Expo on 23s
Pokey

We may have to get a group pic.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im hoping i can get up early enough :0 atleast by 11 or 12, me, my buddy and my girl will be coming, hopefully i can find the place.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gettin ready to hit the interstate.  

Becareful homies.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Just got back.

Had a great time!!! it was good to meet up with all the LIL homies!

Everyone I listed above showed up! :biggrin: 

There was about 320 model cars entered in the contest, so I have alot of pics to upload, but I will have them up soon, STAY TUNED!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2008, 11:51 AM~10567678
> *Just got back.
> 
> Had a great time!!! it was good to meet up with all the LIL homies!
> ...


tyler never showed?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:07 PM~10567714
> *tyler never showed?
> *


Nope, surprise surprise. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2008, 12:10 PM~10567730
> *Nope, surprise surprise. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: figures.... well come on now.... where are them pics :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Ya know what? There must have been about 30 Lowriders there, but they STILL don't have a damn Lowrider class! :angry: 

Oh well, it was still a fun show.

Pics coming shortly, still uploading. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, finally, here's some pics!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn sick rides...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few more,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

More still, :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM THERE WAS SOME SICK RIDES THERE!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, when I got home, I realized there were a few other badass builds that I thought I got pics of, but I didn't. Hopefully someone else got some good shots of the rest of the rides, and they'll post them up in here.

I took 168 pics, and still missed some good stuff. If anyone else has some pics, hurry and post that shit up!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yes sir!!! some bad-ass rides!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Shelby got 1st place in the Novice class! Her friend Lacie that came with us got 3rd in Novice, this was Lacie's first build, and her first time ever coming to a model car show, I think she's hooked now too!!!! :biggrin: 

I got 2nd place in the Tuner class with my Supra.

Here's a pic of me and the girls with our awards! :cheesy: 










MCBA did pretty damn good! I think all of the MCBA members in attendance placed at least once!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just got home myself..will post up a few pics here in a few


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a group pic of the LIL crew.










From left to right, modeltech, expo on 23s, 8-Ball, 1ofaknd (the 10-foot tall dude in the back  ), LowandBeyond, modelsbyroni, and that goofy lookin' guy all the way to the right is me.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Shannon, post that group pic you got on your camera, hopefully I don't look like a serial-killer in that one too.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

congrat's on the show homie's you guy's did good.  
can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a link to the rest of the pics I took,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...WS/HMCA%202008/


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 3 2008, 05:06 PM~10568218
> *congrat's on the show homie's you guy's did good.
> can't wait to see the pics.
> *


Look at the page before this one bro, I just posted up a whole shitload of them.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice to see you guys had a good time.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2008, 05:08 PM~10568226
> *Look at the page before this one bro, I just posted up a whole shitload of them.
> *


yeah i just noticed thanks. That look's like it was a good show.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 05:07 PM~10567714
> *tyler never showed?
> *


nope, i woke up at 1 and figured it was to late  and than had shit to do around here like always, tryin to get some of our shit moved back up here :uh:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

i had a good time and it was fun meating you guys in person...... mid west holding it down! the pinto won 3rd, thats crazy.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that rig is just crazy...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice pics guys. im seein lots of mopars :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

WHEW! that was a lot of copying and pasting, lol. 

The quality of the cars this year was just superb. Lot of new stuff being brought out. The tables were so crammed full of cars, it was unbelievable.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that looked like a sweet show wish i could have went
maybe next year
that green rig was out of this world


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LOTS OF GREAT MODELS AND HAD FUN MEETING OTHER LIL'ERS. BUT, GOT 2 MY HOMIES HOUSE AT 8:10, 9:05 STUPID DUMB F%@K DOING 35 DOWN A SIDE STREET IN THE PARKING LANE BLASTED THE EL AND I KNOW ITS TOTALED, BROKE THE 2 TRUCKS I HAD ON THE TABLE 2DAY, AND WHEN THE NEIGHBORS PULLED HIM OUT OF HIS VAN THE POLICE CAME SO FAST I DIDN'T GET 2 KICK THE SHIT OUTTA HIM. POLICE SAY "AT LEAST U WEREN'T IN IT". LIKE I REALLY CARE THAT I WASN'T IN. I'M PISSED AND A CAR I JUST BOUGHT ON JAN. 23 IS IN THE JUNKYARD ON MAY 3RD. :angry:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2008, 08:20 PM~10569384
> *LOTS OF GREAT MODELS AND HAD FUN MEETING OTHER LIL'ERS. BUT, GOT 2 MY HOMIES HOUSE AT 8:10, 9:05 STUPID DUMB F%@K DOING 35 DOWN A SIDE STREET IN THE PARKING LANE BLASTED THE EL AND I KNOW ITS TOTALED, BROKE THE 2 TRUCKS I HAD ON THE TABLE 2DAY, AND WHEN THE NEIGHBORS PULLED HIM OUT OF HIS VAN THE POLICE CAME SO FAST I DIDN'T GET 2 KICK THE SHIT OUTTA HIM. POLICE SAY "AT LEAST U WEREN'T IN IT". LIKE I REALLY CARE THAT I WASN'T IN. I'M PISSED AND A CAR I JUST BOUGHT ON JAN. 23 IS IN THE JUNKYARD ON MAY 3RD. :angry:
> *


shitty to hear man!! what kinda car?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2008, 11:26 PM~10569417
> *shitty to hear man!! what kinda car?
> *


92 ELDORADO


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2008, 08:20 PM~10569384
> *LOTS OF GREAT MODELS AND HAD FUN MEETING OTHER LIL'ERS. BUT, GOT 2 MY HOMIES HOUSE AT 8:10, 9:05 STUPID DUMB F%@K DOING 35 DOWN A SIDE STREET IN THE PARKING LANE BLASTED THE EL AND I KNOW ITS TOTALED, BROKE THE 2 TRUCKS I HAD ON THE TABLE 2DAY, AND WHEN THE NEIGHBORS PULLED HIM OUT OF HIS VAN THE POLICE CAME SO FAST I DIDN'T GET 2 KICK THE SHIT OUTTA HIM. POLICE SAY "AT LEAST U WEREN'T IN IT". LIKE I REALLY CARE THAT I WASN'T IN. I'M PISSED AND A CAR I JUST BOUGHT ON JAN. 23 IS IN THE JUNKYARD ON MAY 3RD. :angry:
> *


Man, that sucks bro, that was a damn nice ride too. :angry: 

Sucks about your models too, damn man, real sorry to hear that.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2008, 08:29 PM~10569429
> *92 ELDORADO
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!!! I have a 92 STS, hella great cars.

sorry to hear, probly a good thing you didnt have the chance to get ahold of the mufugger!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

I'LL POST PIX MONDAY WHEN I GO 2 THE IMPOUND. DIDN'T EVEN BRING THE MODELS HOME, LEFT THE AT MY HOMIE HOUSE, REALLY WASN'T IN THE MOOD TO LOOK AT THEM.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

DAMN that sucks homie. were you covered under insurance??


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 4 2008, 12:03 AM~10569634
> *DAMN that sucks homie. were you covered under insurance??
> *


YEP. BUT I'M TIRED OF INSURANCE CHECKS CAUSE YOU'LL NEVER FIND ANOTHER. THEN SPEND $ 2 GET IT LIKE U WANT. IF THEY FIX IT, ITS NOT THE SAME.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 3 2008, 09:14 PM~10569707
> *YEP. BUT I'M TIRED OF INSURANCE CHECKS CAUSE YOU'LL NEVER FIND ANOTHER. THEN SPEND $ 2 GET IT LIKE U WANT. IF THEY FIX IT, ITS NOT THE SAME.
> *


I hear you. My sts got keyed... insurance paid to repaint it... shop fucked up and its all bumpy, orange peely, and theres runs in the clear. Got it back with 2 big dents in the fender, 1 in the door, and when they took the mouldings offf, they pryed with a flathead screw driver, and bent em all to shit. plus they took my front glass out and set it on the back seat... ripped my leather.

fucking retards... it was glassy and shiny as hell when it went into the shop, I would have rather driven it with big scratch marks instead.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

damn sorry to hear that shit modelsbyroni!!! :angry:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lots of nice cars there!!! :biggrin: congrats to all the winners!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

you cant mess with the pinto :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i had a ball today yall it was nice meeting all of yall and kickin it some really nice builds and this was my first show and was just blown away by all the cars that was there and all the builds that ryan brought. and might i add the internets doesnt do any of these builds justice what so ever.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like that was a great show


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

some good pics ryan, i'll have to get them from you later. i still like the way we had our cars nosed up on bumpers,, sweet! we all would have done better with a lowrider class// wack if you ask me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

whats up brutha's??? what a contest!! i had a blast!! i took 2nd in the street machine class with my 62 belair pro tourer!! and took 2nd with cruzin lows 63 impala "thugs passion" in the custom/lowrider class!!! here is my group pic and a link to my other pics!!!! 


http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD...202008/?start=0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I like this pic. That's a whole lot of MCBA on that table! :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2008, 02:40 PM~10572146
> *I like this pic. That's a whole lot of MCBA on that table! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet work ....Very nice ... :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

great pics every1 thankz


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome...3auGLrw&notag=1

Here's another album of pics from the show yesterday. I don't know who took them though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

had a Great time and glad all you homies made it home safe. That fuckin wind was a bitch jettin down 65. I'll post a few pics. Same ol shit as whats posted tho.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 4 2008, 08:11 AM~10572024
> *whats up brutha's??? what a contest!! i had a blast!! i took 2nd in the street machine class with my 62 belair pro tourer!! and took 2nd with cruzin lows 63 impala "thugs passion" in the custom/lowrider class!!! here is my group pic and a link to my other pics!!!!
> http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD...202008/?start=0
> 
> ...


ryans a small fukker :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10574932
> *ryans a small fukker  :biggrin:
> *



NA....THAT FOOL IS 6"10. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


shitty cell phone footage. Should have used the camera.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2008, 10:30 PM~10574970
> *NA....THAT FOOL IS 6"10.  :biggrin:
> *


and you know this! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2008, 11:30 PM~10574970
> *NA....THAT FOOL IS 6"10.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 4 2008, 08:30 PM~10574970
> *NA....THAT FOOL IS 6"10.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, especially when he's standing on a bench. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Got anymore pics Travis? I missed quite a few of the builds, since my memory would only hold 168 pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

smartass


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naw thats pretty much it. I couldn't get too many pics with the kids with me. It was crowded and had to keep one eye on one and one eye on another. I couldn't see what I was trying to get a picture of.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2008, 06:30 PM~10575743
> *Yeah, especially when he's standing on a bench. :biggrin:
> *


remember that big word sarcasm :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

I hear ya brother! I'm glad the wife came with me this time. Gave me more time to really look at the builds, and to hang out and shoot the shit.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10575836
> *remember that big word sarcasm  :biggrin:
> *


Sarcasm? What's that?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone know who built this?










I remember seeing it posted on here recently, but I can't remember who built it. I'm pretty sure it was a newer member of LIL.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I wish I had taken someone or left them at grannys or something. It was a pain. They was WIRED! I should have took off and made a loop around indy on 465 and let them take a nice little nap. lol. 


Then got back down south alittle. Turned on highway 58 to go home. Fuckin tree across the road. I was like no big deal. U turn and hit some country roads to bypass it. FUCK!!!!! Fuck pavement turned into a one lane DIRT fucken road with big ass pot holes and trenches washed out in it. What little houses was out there had bigass steel gates across them. Fuckin backwoods chicken fuckers. Mofos living in campers and shit. Livin off the land with no running water or electric. I was in the lincoln all scaping the fuck out of it hopeing one of them ******* mofos wasn't thinking my white car was a big sheep or something.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

i thought modelsbyroni built it but it was another guy there from lil but i didnt catch his name. yall get any new kits.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 4 2008, 09:49 PM~10575929
> *i thought modelsbyroni built it but it was another guy there from lil but i didnt catch his name. yall get any new kits.
> *


I didn't get any kits. My daughter got a PT Cruiser, and a Civic though, and her friend got an El Camino SS, a '55 Corvette, and a PT Cruiser.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2008, 09:48 PM~10575922
> *I wish I had taken someone or left them at grannys or something.  It was a pain.  They was WIRED!  I should have took off and made a loop around indy on 465 and let them take a nice little nap.  lol.
> Then got back down south alittle.  Turned on highway 58 to go home.    Fuckin tree across the road.  I was like no big deal.  U turn and hit some country roads to bypass it.  FUCK!!!!!  Fuck pavement turned into a one lane DIRT fucken road with big ass pot holes and trenches washed out in it.    What little houses was out there had bigass steel gates across them.  Fuckin backwoods chicken fuckers.  Mofos living in campers and shit.  Livin off the land with no running water or electric.    I was in the lincoln all scaping the fuck out of it hopeing one of them ******* mofos wasn't thinking my white car was a big sheep or something.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, I was just looking through the pics in my Photobucket, and came across this. If you stare at the center of the roof long enough, it makes you dizzy. Well, it made me dizzy anyway. Fuckin' turntables.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

wasnt that one of the ones that chick who stayed on the stage build?? i think she had a few in the custom class


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 4 2008, 10:07 PM~10576159
> *wasnt that one of the ones that chick who stayed on the stage build?? i think she had a few in the custom class
> *


I think it was, not sure though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10575882
> *Does anyone know who built this?
> 
> 
> ...


nooo..that was biould by Justin2020, a part of Dynasty MCC..you can see his build up on scale auto....sweet freakin build tho!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres the link:
http://scaleautomag.com/sca/community/foru...?TOPIC_ID=66856


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I picked up a few kits. 

Donk caddy for 5$. 

ultranomad kit for a undisclosed amount. :biggrin: 

and some resin shit. Button tuck buckets seats, some resin guns and a little resin petal car. Some WWW tires and shit.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 4 2008, 10:17 PM~10576238
> *nooo..that was biould by Justin2020, a part of Dynasty MCC..you can see his build up on scale auto....sweet freakin build tho!!
> *


Yeah, I saw it over there. But I was pretty damn sure he posted it here too.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 5 2008, 12:03 AM~10576089
> *Damn, I was just looking through the pics in my Photobucket, and came across this. If you stare at the center of the roof long enough, it makes you dizzy. Well, it made me dizzy anyway. Fuckin' turntables.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 4 2008, 11:50 PM~10576492
> *I picked up a few kits.
> 
> Donk caddy for 5$.
> ...


u kno homie i left before i could give u that stuff i didnt remember til i got to work and i didnt have ur cell number


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 4 2008, 11:11 PM~10576648
> *u kno homie i left before i could give u that stuff i didnt remember til i got to work and i didnt have ur cell number
> *



its koo man. We'll meet up some time and trade that shit. I forgot your 4 door anyways.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OH WHAT!!! RYAN YOU GOT THE 64 FROM JEVRIES???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 5 2008, 03:28 AM~10577155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REPPIN .....WEBSITE FOO!!!!! :0


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah me and ryan had real deal 64 at the show... ryan got it in the mail a few days b4 the show its at his house now! i love that car.......


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

why does he have it? jst askin


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 5 2008, 10:49 AM~10580501
> *why does he have it? jst askin
> *


ryan built it... jervies just juiced it....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 5 2008, 03:49 PM~10580501
> *why does he have it? jst askin
> *


Me and Jeroen built it together, we are taking it around to some shows this year here in the states.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> whats up brutha's??? what a contest!! i had a blast!! i took 2nd in the street machine class with my 62 belair pro tourer!! and took 2nd with cruzin lows 63 impala "thugs passion" in the custom/lowrider class!!!
> 
> 
> hellz yeah bro, gotta love that shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TY where was you at? I never seen ya?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 03:46 AM~10586263
> *TY where was you at?    I never seen ya?
> *


i didnt wake up until to late, by time i would of gotten up there i would of only been there an hour 1/2 or 2.. and we had more stuff brought back up from my girls moms house and had to move it all in, women cant seem to move a washing machine worth shit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

for a minute there I thought you was in hiding? :0 :biggrin: 

TY







BIGGS

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:roflmao:



:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 03:57 AM~10586293
> *for a minute there I thought you was in hiding?    :0  :biggrin:
> 
> BIGGINS
> ...


im still waiting, :uh: he said he was gonna come, since he dont have a problem traveling, i gave all my info and still nothing :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 6 2008, 04:13 AM~10586330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

18 members are celebrating their birthday today
asco1(32), nickles only(27), taxi marseille(21), chopperimpala(41), lowridin14(28), westler91(26), gordo56(29), barthmonster(45), Count Wario(20), milfintraining(22), kadillak_driver(25), julio(35), pmdogg(27), ENTERTAINERS1(30), CHOSEN101(30), hoppin92(28), JOHNNY CHINGAS(27), Big_Angus(29)


couple more icecream seasons.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@May 6 2008, 01:54 AM~10586282
> *i didnt wake up until to late, by time i would of gotten up there i would of only been there an hour 1/2 or 2.. and we had more stuff brought back up from my girls moms house and had to move it all in, women cant seem to move a washing machine worth shit  :biggrin:
> *


what the fizzle dizzle, where you been?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 6 2008, 11:28 AM~10588123
> *what the fizzle dizzle, where you been?
> *


around


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear you had good fun at the show! Odd they didn't had a lowrider category...
Fortunatly Real Deal '64 arrived in time for the show cool to hear you guys liked it!
Don't think it can ever enter a modelcar contest since there's no category for working models as well. But it's cool if Ryan puts it up for exhibition on shows to come.

Really nice pics see some stunning rides there!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few pics from the SCIMA show in Southern Indiana this weekend. Had a good time, even though I didn't see any of the LIL homies this time.  

The batteries in my camera were about dead, so I didn't take very many pics. No close-up shots, just a few shots of a few of the tables at the show. I didn't get to take pics of all of the tables, because my batteries gave up on me too soon.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's the trophies me and Shelby took home.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I see the red LS in Lowrider Class... :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 02:17 AM~11725719
> *I see the red LS in Lowrider Class... :0
> *


Yeah, but it was my Grand Prix that got 2nd. The LS didn't place. That HiLux on the turn-table got 1st, and the pink Thunderbird got 3rd.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Is that your black Mercury with the flames?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 02:31 AM~11725733
> *Is that your black Mercury with the flames?
> *


Nope, mine isn't finished yet.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

What car did your daughter enter? I'm guessing the VW Bug?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 29 2008, 02:34 AM~11725736
> *What car did your daughter enter?  I'm guessing the VW Bug?
> *


Nope. The purple Camaro, green Vette, silver F-150, and blue Tahoe were all hers. The Camaro Concept is the one she got 3rd with.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Either way...Congrats to the both of you and hopefully you'll get back in the swing of builidng again soon.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks bro. I'll definetly be back with some new shit in '09!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey Pokey you goin to the show at the end of October in Indy??? i was thinkin of going!!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 29 2008, 05:00 AM~11725844
> *hey Pokey you goin to the show at the end of October in Indy??? i was thinkin of going!!!!
> *


Yeah, I will be at that one for sure!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

went to the taco truck..... :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

whos allo coming to the show this saturday. i kno i will be there.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

'

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Anyway...... :uh: 

Back to *THE TOPIC*

8-Ball, yes, I will be there also. See you there bro!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey fuck tuck nut suck ! Why you posted this bullshit ass pics in this topic ? We have a RANDOM POST TOPIC now .Please take this shit over there or to your own topic ! Please respect other you stupid dip shit !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11966641
> *Hey  fuck  tuck  nut suck !  Why  you  posted  this  bullshit  ass  pics  in this  topic ?  We  have  a  RANDOM  POST  TOPIC    now  .Please  take  this  shit  over  there  or  to  your  own  topic !  Please  respect  other    you  stupid  dip shit !
> *


That's exactly what I was thinking!  :biggrin: 

Anyway, anyone who plans on being at the show in Indy tomorrow, see ya there!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Had a great time at the show! Not many of the LIL homies showed for this one (just me and 8-ball). Still had a great time though!

My daughter got 3rd in the Junior Class!!!!

I came home with a 1st place in the Tuner Class, 2nd place in Lowrider Class, and 2nd place in Street Machine Class.

I will be posting pics soon, so check back! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats to you and Shelby on the wins!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 25 2008, 01:39 PM~11972213
> *Congrats to you and Shelby on the wins!!
> *


x-2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 uffin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x3 i will be going 2 a show tomorrow shit i hope i do good shit last show i came in first but it was in pro street how i love fast cars! but im back 2 hot rod donks. i just hope i do good?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay guys, here's the pics. Sorry alot of them are a little blurry, the meds that I am on right now make my hands shake REAL bad. :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A few more,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a link to the rest of the pics I took,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...%20City%202008/


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

NICE PICS THANKS HOMIE CONGRATS ON THE WINS :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 25 2008, 06:27 PM~11972606
> * NICE PICS THANKS HOMIE CONGRATS ON THE WINS  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!

Wow, I thought more people would check out these pics. I don't really blame anyone for not checking up on this thread anymore, since hearse keeps fucking it up with his bullshit pics. :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like there were some nice builds there.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE BUILDS BIGDOG


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE BUILDS BIGDOG


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

damn good pics , what year is that nova ?
im really dig-n them muscle cars.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 25 2008, 07:30 PM~11972959
> *damn good pics , what year is that nova ?
> im really dig-n them muscle cars.
> *


The orange Nova? That's the new Revell '69 Nova kit.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 25 2008, 07:09 PM~11972859
> *Thanks!
> 
> Wow, I thought more people would check out these pics. I don't really blame anyone for not checking up on this thread anymore, since hearse keeps fucking it up with his bullshit pics. :angry:
> *


Were looking Pokey. Great pics.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Oct 25 2008, 07:48 PM~11973067
> *Were looking Pokey. Great pics.
> *


I know, just felt like bitching. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

good show nice kickin it with u again pokey u or shelby or her friend win anything? and who won lowrider class.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2008, 10:55 PM~11974176
> *good show nice kickin it with u again pokey u or shelby or her friend win anything? and who won lowrider class.
> *


Yeah, Shelby won 3rd in the Junior class! I got 1st in Tuner, 2nd in Lowrider, and 2nd in Street Machine. I think the Rivi got 1st in Lowrider.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

DOES ANYBODY KNOW WHEN THE SHOW IS IN HISPERIA CALIFORNIA


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nice pics pokey...we didn't make it up to this show, but will try to be up at the next one (whenever that is, hah)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

A couple more shows coming up, anyone going?

*Sat, 3/21/2009
Categories
Competitions, Swap Meets
Location
Raymond Park Middle School
8575 East Raymond Street
Indianapolis, IN 46239
United States
Times
9am - 5pm
Admission Fees
Contest Registration (includes Swap Meet admission): 
Adult (1-5 entries) $5
Adult (6+ entries) $10
Junior (13-17) $5
Youth (12 and under) Free

Swap Meet admission only:
Adult $5
Youth (12 and under) Free
Description
Registration 9am - 12pm
Swap Meet 9am - 5pm
Judging 12:30pm until complete
Awards following judging

Vendor setup ($30 per 8' table)
Friday, March 20, 2009 6pm - 8pm
Saturday, March 21, 2009 7am - 9am
Contact Info
Vendor information: Ron Young
[email protected]

Trophy sponsorship: Eric Fox
[email protected]
Website
http://www.ipmsroscoeturner.org
*



*Sat, 5/2/2009
Categories
Show, Swap Meets
Location
First Church of the Nazarene
9401 East 25th Street
Indianapolis, IN 46256
United States
Times
swap meet 9-4, contest registration 9-noon
Admission Fees
Swap meet $2 
Vendor tables $25
Contest $3 for 1st model, $1 each additional Youth $1 per model
Description
The oldest and largest automotive model swap meet in Indiana. Contest has 28 judged classes plus "Best Of" awards. $50 cash award to "Best in Show" winner. All contest entrants will have a chance to win $50 in a drawing. This year's theme is "Summer of '09" for any car or truck with a connection to the number 9.
Additional Information
Vendor Mart - Shopping - Yes
Wheelchair Accessible - Yes
Children Welcome - Yes
Adjoining Parking - Yes
Directions
On the east side of Indy, go north from I-70 on Post Road, turn right on 25th Street (first stoplight) and go east to the church which will be on the right (south) side of the road. Enter on the east side of the building.
Contact Info
Contest: Duane Tripp 317-421-1453 or
[email protected]

Swap meet: Dave Williams 317-322-1852 or [email protected]

*



*ROLL CALL!!*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will be to both homies!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

well i definitely will be at both i wish they had more here but hey what can you do.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 1 2009, 10:36 AM~12873724
> *i  will be to both homies!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 1 2009, 04:55 PM~12875945
> *
> *


where ya been fucker?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 1 2009, 04:58 PM~12875963
> *:biggrin:
> where ya been fucker?
> *


ive been around, hideing out the the background. dont have much time to get on here anymore and when i do its on my phone. i fuckin hate it. :uh:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I might try to come the may 2nd swapmeet


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool, hope to see you guys there!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sup midwestern'ers


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Feb 2 2009, 12:41 PM~12881994
> *sup midwestern'ers
> *



SUP!! Where you at in Ft wayne??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

IPMS show this weekend in Indy! Hope to see you guys there!

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...sp?eventid=1512

:cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will be there bro!!! bringin a hole van full of people tryin to get them interested in the hobby!! bringin around 12 rides i think!! some of mine and a few of the homies here on LIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

chris mineer and i were talking about going to the one may

but sounds like we should come up this weekend too


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its a decent show!!! alot of cars!!!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

see u guys there im not sure how many im bringin but hope i can bring a few of these caddies


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's some of the pics I took at the IPMS show in Indy today, and a link to the rest.




































































































Here's a link to the rest,

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/poke...202009/?start=0




Shelby and I had a GREAT time! Jeremy (8-ball) and Shannon (modeltech), it was cool hangin out with you guys again, can't wait for the HMCA show!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

great pics Pokey!! you guys win anything???


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Mar 21 2009, 05:06 PM~13347973
> *great pics Pokey!! you guys win anything???
> *


Thanks!

I managed a 3rd place in the curbside class with my '72 Grand Prix. And Shelby, well, let's just say she got robbed. :angry:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few more,


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

If anyone else has pics, please post them up, I wanna see them!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Pokey.. Ill have to bring the booger down to hcma to let ya visit with her..lol.. Its ganna be a great time at the show.. You ganna go out with us after the show?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 21 2009, 05:16 PM~13348053
> *Pokey.. Ill have to bring the booger down to hcma to let ya visit with her..lol.. Its ganna be a great time at the show.. You ganna go out with us after the show?
> *


You're gonna be at the HMCA show? Sweet! :cheesy: 

As for going out afterwards, Depends on what's going on after the show.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yup.. i have a table for the show.. were coming down on the 1st and staying at some hotel by the show.. IM coming down with my better half and Rob aka mysteryman on here..


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will have some pics to post up maybe tomorrow!! i took a first place and a 2nd home with me!!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2009, 09:23 PM~13348484
> *i will have some pics to post up maybe tomorrow!! i took a first place and a 2nd home with me!!!
> *


congrats homie you have some awsome builds bro!!!! and congrats pokey!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2009, 06:23 PM~13348484
> *i will have some pics to post up maybe tomorrow!! i took a first place and a 2nd home with me!!!
> *


Shit bro, I was gonna bring that up about your wins, but forgot. Sorry.  

Again man, congrats, can't wait for the next one!


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

it ws a pleasure again guys to hang out with yall at another show and cant wait till next show coming up.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I didnt get many pics!! the pics i took where early on right after i set-up before alot of people got there!!





http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD...CH/IPMS%202009/


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 22 2009, 11:18 AM~13353219
> *I didnt get many pics!! the pics i took where early on right after i set-up before alot of people got there!!
> http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d144/MOD...CH/IPMS%202009/
> *


Damn Shannon, that's all the pics you took? Slacker! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

no group pics?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 23 2009, 01:23 AM~13359497
> *no group pics?
> *




just 8-ball, Pokey, and (me) Modeltech there!! no, no group pics but the may show there will be alot more people from LIL and we will do another group pic!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 23 2009, 06:17 AM~13360221
> *just 8-ball, Pokey, and (me) Modeltech there!! no, no group pics but the may show there will be alot more people from LIL and we will do another group pic!!!
> *


 :uh: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

HMCA, May 2nd, 2009.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that was a really nice show again nice seeing all u guys again and some of yall for the first time. i kno i didnt get a nice pic of it but did someone get a pic of that model that was made outta models.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@May 3 2009, 07:42 AM~13769760
> *that was a really nice show again nice seeing all u guys again and some of yall for the first time. i kno i didnt get a nice pic of it but did someone get a pic of that model that was made outta models.
> *


You mean this one? The big robot made out of model cars? That shit was crazy!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here's a few more pics from yesterday,


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

nice pics pokey!!! that autobot thingy was here in lima!! real nice guy who built that...its pretty neat!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pics Pokey!!!! Oh and I took my son to a show out here in AZ. He took first place and it was awsome dawg. That was only my second show, his first, and his first build. I had a great time takin the little builder with me. Glad to see you are too.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

17th Annual IPMS Roscoe Turner Model Contest and Swap Meet
 Sat, 3/20/2010 - Sat, 3/20/2010
Categories
Competitions, Show, Swap Meets
Location
Raymond Park Middle School
8575 East Raymnd Street
Indianapolis, Midwest, IN 46239
United States
Times
9:00am - 5:00pm
Admission Fees
Adults (1-5 entries) - $5.00
Adults (6+ entries) - $10.00
Juniors(13-17) - $5.00
Youth(12 and under) - FREE
Swap meet Only - $5.00
Description
17th annual contest and swap meet.
71 categories plus "Best of" and special awards.
Large vendor turnout and great facilities!


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

hey would any of the mid west guys be down with a get together in july.? there is a picnic put on by the Westide Lowriders bout 45 min north of cincy. this picnic is always very well attended from all over the region. and would by a really good place to show are skills. being most of us build lowrider of some sort. NO Judging or anything' just a place to hang out grill out and display are rides!

what you guys think .... the date of the pic is sat. july 30.
if people are interested let me no and i will talk to the guys in WS about getting sometables and stuff.

erik


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

model show in cincinnati on sat April 17

info...http://cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id18.html


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 6 2010, 06:13 PM~17114576
> *model show in cincinnati on sat April 17
> 
> info...http://cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id18.html
> *


ill be there!!! :cheesy: anybody else going to this???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 6 2010, 03:54 PM~17114986
> *ill be there!!! :cheesy:  anybody else going to this???
> *


gonna try to make it. I say that all the time and never show up tho. So im gonna say im not gonna be there and hope for the best. :biggrin:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

i know myself and chris miner will be there


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

TTT.... this SAturday

model show in cincinnati on sat April 17

info...http://cincinnatiautoreplicas.org/id18.html


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Apr 12 2010, 05:42 PM~17170576
> *TTT.... this SAturday
> 
> model show in cincinnati on sat April 17
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Had to dig deep for this thread, didn't want to start a whole new thread for this show.

*Circle City Modelers Contest in Indianapolis*
We went today and had a great time! I didn't take anything since I haven't built anything for over a year, but Shelby and one of her friends brought a few, and Shelby placed 2nd in the Juniors class with her pink Z06 Corvette!

Jeremy (8ball) took home 2nd place in the Lowrider class also!

Here is a pic of Shelby and Jeremy with their plaques.









I will post up a link to the rest of the pics after I get them uploaded.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 23 2010, 06:44 PM~18889301
> *Had to dig deep for this thread, didn't want to start a whole new thread for this show.
> 
> Circle City Modelers Contest in Indianapolis
> ...



Congrats Shelby and Jeremy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is the rest of the pics from the show today. Some of the pics came out kinda bad, my camera would not cooperate with me today, never did get the settings right.

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/pok...%20City%202010/

Hope you all like the pics!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice pics and congrats to you guys


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Congrats Shelby and Jeremy!! :cheesy:


----------

